# Flirt Pole



## Armando (Dec 26, 2012)

Just made a last minute flirt pole for my girl. Haven't tried it out yet but pretty soon her puppy weight will need to come off. I used a 10ft PVC pipe (cut in half) 10 ft of paracord rope, a rubber sink stopper to keep the rope from goin through, and a rope toy.







5 minute project. Gonna spray paint it tomorrow! Hope this helped somebody!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mynm156 (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice!:cheers:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I never thought to use paracord... hmmmmm 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

We love our flirt pole  Cain goes nuts over it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Armando (Dec 26, 2012)

mynm156 said:


> Nice!:cheers:


Thanks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Armando (Dec 26, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> I never thought to use paracord... hmmmmm
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah I thought it would be a good idea but she doesn't care for the pole anymore :/ she just runs around to make me feel better lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Armando (Dec 26, 2012)

Cain's Mom said:


> We love our flirt pole  Cain goes nuts over it.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I bet. Do you have any picture of him with it?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Yea I have a few of him playing with it. Ill upload them for you in a bit. I posted some in the Pictures section and that's him playing with it but I have tons.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Here's a few 
View attachment 22225

View attachment 22241
View attachment 22249

View attachment 22257


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

View attachment 22273
View attachment 22281


And this is what we do after lol
View attachment 22297


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Armando (Dec 26, 2012)

Cain's Mom said:


> View attachment 22273
> View attachment 22281
> 
> 
> ...


Just seen this but what are you using for the pole?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

Can you show how you used the sink stopper to stop the rope from coming through? I'm going to make one of these today or tomorrow.


----------



## Armando (Dec 26, 2012)

Corey209 said:


> Can you show how you used the sink stopper to stop the rope from coming through? I'm going to make one of these today or tomorrow.


Get a sink stopper big enough so it won't go through the pipe then cut a x in it and get the rope/string through.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I just saw this lol. I used a horse whip and tied a toy to the end. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

